# [Kaufberatung] 15" Multimedia-Notebook bis 700€



## JustAs (14. April 2011)

*[Kaufberatung] 15" Multimedia-Notebook bis 700€*

Hallo allerseits, ein Freund von mir sucht ein neues Notebook für maximal 700€. Könnt ihr vllt eins empfehlen?

- 15 Zoll
- für Office, Internet, Multimedia (Bilder, MP3, DVD, TV,..), Spiele eher weniger
- Nutzung vor allem Zuhause am Stromnetz, ca. 4 Std Akkulaufzeit im Officebetrieb sollten aber drin sein
- HDMI-Anschluss sollte es haben und wenn möglich USB 3.0
- vom Design gefallen ihm die Sony Vaio sehr gut

Gruß und danke im voraus!


----------



## fadade (14. April 2011)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] 15" Multimedia-Notebook bis 700€*

Neulich hab ich ein neues von Sony gesehen mit i5 25xx, 4GB RAM, der integrierten Grafik und BluRay ... kostete 639€
Sorry, dass ich den namen nicht mehr weiß, aber es war auf der Titelseite von Notebook Test, Laptop Test und News - Notebookcheck.com ^^

-> Unter den TOP10 für Multimedia kannste ja auchmal schauen


----------



## JustAs (15. April 2011)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] 15" Multimedia-Notebook bis 700€*

Hört sich ja ganz gut an... ich werd die Tage mal danach suchen 
Kommt mir das nur so vor oder sind die Sony verhältnismäßig teuer? Gibts Modelle von anderen Herstellern, die ihr empfehlen könntet?


----------



## EQU4LIZ3R (15. April 2011)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] 15" Multimedia-Notebook bis 700€*

Klar bezahlt man bei Sony einen kleinen Aufpreis für den Namen, aber auch für die Qualität die meistens sehr gut bei Sony ist.
Falls es nicht gerade ein 17"er sein soll finde ich den Y560 von Lenovo wirklich sehr gut, der ist momentan sehr preiswert und hat sogar schon BluRay und das unter 700,-
Hier mal ein Link -> Lenovo Y560 ...kannst Dir den ja mal anschauen, vor allem der Sound der JBL Boxen ist echt Top kann ich nur empfehlen ...und Chic ist er obendrein


----------



## fadade (15. April 2011)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] 15" Multimedia-Notebook bis 700€*

jep, Sony, ASUS und Co. verlangen immer ein bisschen mehr für den Markennamen.
Ein Freund von mir hat auch ein Lenovo-Notebook und ist sehr zufrieden damit. Teilweise soll es robuster als andere sein, nur das Aussehen ist eben nicht so edel.


----------



## EQU4LIZ3R (15. April 2011)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] 15" Multimedia-Notebook bis 700€*



fadade schrieb:


> jep, Sony, ASUS und Co. verlangen immer ein bisschen mehr für den Markennamen.
> Ein Freund von mir hat auch ein Lenovo-Notebook und ist sehr zufrieden damit. Teilweise soll es robuster als andere sein, nur das Aussehen ist eben nicht so edel.


 

Dann hat Dein Kollege bestsimmt ein ThinkPad von Lenovo, die sehen echt net so doll aus. Die Ideapads sind aber echt schicke Teile guck Dir mal die Fotos in dem Angebot an was ich verlinkt habe.
Das Gerät hat mal ein etwas andered Design aufm Displaydeckel und sieht wirklich sehr edel aus, die Tastatur ist Lenovo-üblich wirklich erstklassig.

Edit: sry, da sind leider keine Zusatzbilder hinterlegt, aber hier kannst Du Dir mal das Teil anschauen :

http://www.notebookcheck.com/uploads/tx_nbc2/lenY560_3.jpg



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JustAs (16. April 2011)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] 15" Multimedia-Notebook bis 700€*

Ok, danke für den Vorschlag. Ich werd ihm den Link mal schicken...
Er hat von wem anders den hier empfohlen bekommen 
Samsung SF510 S02 im Test Weie Weste mit kleinen Flecken auf notebookjournal.de

Was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## JustAs (28. April 2011)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] 15" Multimedia-Notebook bis 700€*

Saturn hat gerade ein sehr interessantes Angebot:
http://flyer.redblue.de/D/SA/HA/2704WAZ1/D_SA_HA_2704WAZ1.pdf

Was haltet ihr davon?
Acer Aspire 5742G für 579€ + 50€ Gutschein

Gruß


----------



## Cyberian (28. April 2011)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] 15" Multimedia-Notebook bis 700€*



EQU4LIZ3R schrieb:


> Dann hat Dein Kollege bestsimmt ein ThinkPad von Lenovo, die sehen echt net so doll aus. Die Ideapads sind aber echt schicke Teile guck Dir mal die Fotos in dem Angebot an was ich verlinkt habe.
> Das Gerät hat mal ein etwas andered Design aufm Displaydeckel und sieht wirklich sehr edel aus, die Tastatur ist Lenovo-üblich wirklich erstklassig.
> 
> Edit: sry, da sind leider keine Zusatzbilder hinterlegt, aber hier kannst Du Dir mal das Teil anschauen :
> ...



Thinkpads sollen ja auch nicht toll aussehen die sind zum Arbeiten, sollen robust sein, Gute Akkus gute Verarbeitung, verstärktes Gehäuse usw. usw. siehst du z.B. schon daran das es keine mit Gaminggrafikkarten gibt, dass das Beuteschema von Thinkpads eher Businessanwender o.ä. sind.

Gruß Cyb


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (30. April 2011)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] 15" Multimedia-Notebook bis 700€*

Acer Aspire TimelineX 4820 tg hab ich, ist auch sehr schnell.
Da gibt es verschiedene Versionen ( z.B. i5 oder i3 )


----------



## Baskerville (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] 15" Multimedia-Notebook bis 700€*



fadade schrieb:


> ein Lenovo-Notebook und ist sehr zufrieden damit. Teilweise soll es robuster als andere sein, nur das Aussehen ist eben nicht so edel.


Dann schau dir ein ThinkPad mal nach 3 Jahren täglichem Einsatz an und vergleiche das mit einem gleichalten Hochglanz-Consumer-Notebook. Dem TP sieht man fast nicht an, dass es gebraucht ist. 
Die billigen Hochglanzgehäuse im Consumerbereich sehen *nur* auf den Produktfotos und unmittelbar nach dem Auspacken noch chic aus!


----------



## Toby34 (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] 15" Multimedia-Notebook bis 700€*

hab jetzt seit kurzem auch ein thinkpad (t60).
Sie sind wirklich sehr robust, ich habe es zwar noch nicht solange, aber ich hatte es schon gebraucht gekauft bei itsco.de. 
und man merkt es dem notebook kaum an, dass es schon älter ist.
Ich habe ungefähr die gleichen Anforderungen wie du, und kann dir dieses top notebook nur ans herz legen.

und ich finde gar nicht dass das sooo schlimm aussieht


----------



## fadade (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] 15" Multimedia-Notebook bis 700€*



EQU4LIZ3R schrieb:


> kannst Du Dir mal das Teil anschauen :
> http://www.notebookcheck.com/uploads/tx_nbc2/lenY560_3.jpg
> 
> 
> ...


 
hm.. jo das sieht schon schick aus 
aber was genau für eins er hat, weiß ich nicht. es musste damals nur billig und möglichst modern sein, war so um die 500€ mit i3, 4GB RAM und NV G310M. Gehäuse von außen kenn ich gar nicht xD




Baskerville schrieb:


> Dann schau dir ein ThinkPad mal nach 3 Jahren täglichem Einsatz an und vergleiche das mit einem gleichalten Hochglanz-Consumer-Notebook. Dem TP sieht man fast nicht an, dass es gebraucht ist.
> Die billigen Hochglanzgehäuse im Consumerbereich sehen *nur* auf den Produktfotos und unmittelbar nach dem Auspacken noch chic aus!



mein ich ja ... nicht so edel, aber haltbar 
Ich hab leider auch hochglanz .... aber irgendwann hat man sich dran gewöhnt. Immer wenn ich mich mit Freunden treffe, wird vorher einmal mitm Glasreiniger drübergegangen


----------



## JustAs (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] 15" Multimedia-Notebook bis 700€*

Danke für die vielen Vorschläge! Die Thinkpads sind eher nicht so dass was er sich vorgestellt hat...
Das Angebot bei Saturn finde ich eigentlich ganz interessant... was meint ihr?



> Saturn hat gerade ein sehr interessantes Angebot:
> http://flyer.redblue.de/D/SA/HA/2704...A_2704WAZ1.pdf
> 
> Was haltet ihr davon?
> ...


----------



## Toby34 (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] 15" Multimedia-Notebook bis 700€*

hört sich so ganz gut an, nur brächte ich da mehr informationen- den link kann ich nicht mehr öffnen.
darf man erfahren, warum ein thinkpad nicht das ist, was er sich vorgestellt hatte?


----------



## Desmodontidae (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] 15" Multimedia-Notebook bis 700€*

Jap, läßt sich nicht öffnen und welches 5742G? 
Ist aber grundsätzlich auch Banane. Multimedia tauglich sind se alle.
Spieletauglich, sagen wir es hält sich im Rahmen^^

@Toby34: Ich vermute, dass Ihm die Thinkpads von der Optik nicht gefallen. Selbst die Edges sind nicht gerade,
sagen wir mal optisch der Knaller. Aber dass muss halt jeder selbst entscheiden^^


----------



## JustAs (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] 15" Multimedia-Notebook bis 700€*



Toby34 schrieb:


> hört sich so ganz gut an, nur brächte ich da mehr informationen- den link kann ich nicht mehr öffnen.
> darf man erfahren, warum ein thinkpad nicht das ist, was er sich vorgestellt hatte?


 
Wie Desmodontidae schon richtig vermutet hat, sagt ihm das Design nicht wirklich zu.
Im Saturn hat er sich jetzt auch nochmal beraten lassen und der Verkäufer meinte auch, wenn er das Notebook nicht wirklich zum Spielen braucht, könne er entweder auf ein günstigeres Modell zurückgreifen oder eben auf Verarbeitung achten. Von Acer wurde ihm an anderer Stelle stark abgeraten, weil dort vor allem die Verarbeitung mies sein soll (mein 5920G tut zwar nach 4 Jahren immer noch perfekt seine Dienste, aber ist halt alles Plastik).
Im Saturn wurde ihm deswegen zu einem Vaio geraten, weil die durch Metallgehäuse sehr robust seien und trotzdem schick aussehen.

Gibt es denn noch ähnlich solide Geräte wie die ThinkPads, die vom Design etwas mehr hermachen?


----------



## Toby34 (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] 15" Multimedia-Notebook bis 700€*

Naja schade dass es an dem aussehen scheitert, ich halte sehr viel von den thinkpads.. aber nunja.

Ich hab gehört, dass die EliteBooks von HP auch ganz gut und robust sein sollen. Gefallen die ihm vom Aussehen besser?


----------



## Desmodontidae (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] 15" Multimedia-Notebook bis 700€*

Elitebooks sehen auf jeden Fall extrem gut aus. Allerdings mit glänzenden Oberflächen ist es halt so eine Sache.
Ansonsten gibt es auch wunderbare Toshiba Tecras in aktuellem Panther Black. Allerdings liegt da das S11-16P, 
das ich gestern für nen Kunden rausgesucht habe, auch mal eben bei 1500,-
Das gleichwertig ausgestattete Elitebook kam auf eine ähnliche Summe.

Glaube mit 700,- wird es wohl eher ein 15,6" Acer oder Asus Multimedia Notebook. Die haben eine 
ansprechende Leistung und sind Multimediataglich hoch zehn. Service ist auch in Ordnung.


----------



## JustAs (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] 15" Multimedia-Notebook bis 700€*

Was haltet ihr so von Dell? Die haben ja auch Geräte in der Preisklasse...


----------



## Desmodontidae (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] 15" Multimedia-Notebook bis 700€*

Ja, die Studio Serie ist ganz nett. Ist nur etwas klobig für meinen Geschmack.
Die preiswerten Vostros, die überall angeboten werden sind hingegen in erster Linie Office Notebooks und meist weniger gut ausgestattet.


----------



## Shonun (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Kaufberatung] 15" Multimedia-Notebook bis 700€*

Das leidige Spiel mit den heutigen Produkten im Notebook Segment. 
Relevant sind Prozessor, Arbeitsspeicher, Graphikkarte und Harddisk. Ich habe ein zweit Notebook von Acer 5742G 484G50Mnkk, schlicht und einfach.
Hinzu habe ich das passende Notebook Ständer. Damit hat es eine Bodenfreiheit vom Tisch und die Neigungslage liegt gut zum tippen.


----------

